# NETGEAR N600 Modem Router



## Parnell (18 Apr 2013)

Hi
Would appreciate some help please- Eircom is our wireless broad provider. The service is patchy- i.e. on going issues re the capacity of the eircom modem/line to provide fast internet acccess/download speed to service a laptop/2 iphones/an ipad in a 2 strorey house of 2000sq ft. about 1.5 miles from the eircom exchange. 
Coverage is ok close to the modem but poor as you move away from this point.An eircom engineer tested the signal strength at the phone socket. Our eircom package is for 'up to 8mg'. the engineer says we have 5mg at the socket and told me this was more than adequate- but it isn't! almost impossible to download YouTube stuff and download speeds on apps etc is 'awful to alright' depending on where in the house you happen to be. Frustrasted beyond belief and having done all the usual stuff re changing channels on the modem/ using a different socket/etc as advised by Eircom helpline.I purchased a Netgear N600 Modem Router for 129 euro as I was told that my modem was the issue. I am trying to set this up and abandon the Eircom modem- but finding it impossible-has anybody had the same problem? how did you manage to overcome it? Thanks


----------



## olektrolek (18 Apr 2013)

What i would suggest is make sure taht eircom speed is good enough.
1. Connect back original eircom modem/router
2. Using laptop go to any speedtest page, google it, i am on the phone hard to provide link now.
3. Run the test
4. If reported download is less than 3mbit then complain to eircom.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Parnell (18 Apr 2013)

Thank you for that.
 I did as you suggested and my line speed in 3.7mb.Im wondering if it is the modem that is the problem -  it does not appear to be able to distribute the signal throughout the whole house-and for that reason I invested in the Netgear- now to set it up!! Finding this task beyond me as it is for my son who is much more tech savvy than I am. Any ideas where to get set-up instructions applicable to Ireland for this particular model- NETGEAR Wireless Dual Band Modem Router-thanks!


----------



## Romulan (18 Apr 2013)

The problem may be with the wireless signal from the router rather than the broadband to the router.  Wireless coverage can be problematic at times and hard to predict.

You could try using Ethernet over Power devices to distribute the network through house.  I have found these to work well generally.

http://www.tvtrade.ie/blog/homeplugs-ethernet-over-power-lines/  gives some info.
(No connection or link to same)

But for the iPhones/iPad you would need to combine this with another Wireless Access Point in the area where you need the signal.
Any good computer shop should be able to advise.


----------



## olektrolek (18 Apr 2013)

One more thing,
What is the device name type you got from eircom?

I have some idea, but need to know make model brand of the original device.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk H


----------



## Romulan (18 Apr 2013)

The obvious just occurred to me, have you tried move the router around and see if this improves the signal?

Change the height, move from vertical to horiziontal or vice versa, move it away from electrical devices etc. etc.


----------



## Parnell (20 Apr 2013)

Thanks Romulan and olektrolek for your help.The Eircom freebie modem is the ZyXEL model- and I have tried it vertically,horizontally, at a different phone socket,on all the various channels etc-but coverage is still poor. It was for this reason that I purchased the Netgear N600- now im wondering- as I am unable to set it up, to take this modem back to Currys and perhaps try one of those signal boosters that plug in to the electrical socket in the room where I am trying to increase the signal quality?


----------



## AlbacoreA (20 Apr 2013)

There two different problems where. Is the connection ok when you are connected by Ethernet cable to the laptop with WiFi off?


----------



## Parnell (22 Apr 2013)

Hi AlbacoreA
Thanks for your suggestion- the problem appears to be one of getting the wireless signal to distribute evenly over the entire house- .ie the house is 2000 sq ft in area- currently the strength of the wireless signal is fine in the rooms upstairs- thats where the phone line is coming in to the house- however downstairs the signal is weak- all the time- the question is: Will the new Modem which is reputedely a much better machine than the Eircom one,give me a better signal?? That is why I bought it!- that is if ever I find somebody who has heard of and can enlighten me on how to set up a NETGEAR N600 DUAL BAND Modem Router!


----------



## AlbacoreA (22 Apr 2013)

In that case its simple a case of finding the eircom settings of your eircom mode/router then putting in on the Netgear N600

Heres a similar one. The settings are probably very similar. 

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2056029034

The Netgear N600 will be better than the eircom. But you might need a wifi extender if its still not strong enough.


----------



## roker (22 Apr 2013)

I change from a ZYXEL to a Netgear and have very little problems, although I am now on Vodafone.
I am 70 and not tech savy, all I did was get the settings off vodafone for the internet, set up my SSID for my laptop and WAPA2 password and to my surprise it works, it even works to the printer on wireless.


----------



## Parnell (22 Apr 2013)

I will take your suggestions onboard- that link looks the business AlbacoreA! I will try the set-up again in a few days- wont be back at base until then- I will let you know how I get on! Thank you roker also for your help.


----------



## briste (22 Apr 2013)

See [broken link removed] for the NetGear steps from Eircom.


----------

